# Brotherhood of the Traveling hat



## Vern Tator

So I was getting high in Colorado last week and I took my hat along. This place really needs Woodbarter, it is about 500' above timberline. Windy and cold on a sunny day.
[attachment=11448]

Kenbo, the tabs finally showed up. Patience is a wonderful thing, quite rare but wonderful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Nice hat, nice picture and I now know what you meant when you said you "needed" to post a picture. This thread wouldn't be the same without it. I wonder if you would mind if other members posted pictures like this wearing their WB hats? Would that be a hijack of your thread or is that what you were looking for?
I love the idea of WB members posting pictures like that. It would definitely be a great link to add to the facebook page.
What do you think?


----------



## Kevin

I think the title says it all Ken. I think he intends for as many members to post similar pics as possible. After all it would be a small brotherhood with just Vern. Next time we do any traveling anywhere I'll be sure to take a hat. I love the idea.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hardtwist

Vern Tator said:


> So I was getting high in Colorado last week and I took my hat along. This place really needs Woodbarter, it is about 500' above timberline. Windy and cold on a sunny day.
> 
> 
> Kenbo, the tabs finally showed up. Patience is a wonderful thing, quite rare but wonderful.



Man, that sign brings back memories! Last time I saw it, I had an 18 wheeler with 40,000 lbs of hazardous (flammable) freight. Had to go over the top as they won't let hazardous freight in the tunnel. A memorable experience for sure 8% grades up and down and numerous tight switch backs where the back of the trailer actually hung out in space on the turns.


----------



## Vern Tator

He isn't lying, That road makes a guy take notice of it. Yes, my intent was for anyone traveling or not traveling to post pictures of places they have worn their hats. I hope our sisters will pardon the phrase "brotherhood" I'm not sure what the politically correct term would be. When I lived at the bottom of the pass on the west side 4 or 5 semis went of the road every winter. They conscripted us to help clear a path down the road. We ended up with giant cashes of bird seed or lettuce. When they dumped a beer truck they didn't want any help. Go figure!!!


----------



## Kenbo

Well, Mrs Kenbo and I left the kids at home this weekend and took a weekend trip 2 1/2 hours east to Picton, Ontario. While there, we decided to visit a place called bird house city. Quite an interesting display of different styles of bird houses. We took in some fall activities, including picking up some pumpkins and getting some fresh picked apples for some of Mrs Kenbo's awesom home made apple pies. It was a much needed weekend away for the both of us. I brough my WB hat to carry on this thread idea. I think it's a great one. Jump in here guys. Let's see your WB pride and where the hats are travelling to.
[attachment=12100]

[attachment=12101]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Well, Mrs Kenbo and I left the kids at home this weekend and took a weekend trip 2 1/2 hours east to Picton, Ontario. While there, we decided to visit a place called bird house city. Quite an interesting display of different styles of bird houses. We took in some fall activities, including picking up some pumpkins and getting some fresh picked apples for some of Mrs Kenbo's awesom home made apple pies. It was a much needed weekend away for the both of us. I brough my WB hat to carry on this thread idea. I think it's a great one. Jump in here guys. Let's see your WB pride and where the hats are travelling to.



Fantastic Ken! Thanks for bumping this thread. I think the thread idea and title alone warrants us taking our missus' on trips (don't forget your hats). But just a heads up, next time let Mrs. Kenbo sport the hat. You're a handsome chap but she is a lot more fun to look at, and while I say that with the utmost respect, facts are facts.


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Over at a friends house for supper...


[attachment=12146]

Me and my boy




(Sorry if the pic size is off, sent from my phone)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Cute boy and proud!!! father.


----------



## Kevin

[attachment=12148]

:lolol:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Haha that's great!


----------



## Mike1950

She did not travel very far but she has the hat.

[attachment=15312]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Cool thread, don't know how I missed this one? I wear mine everywhere I go, wear it at both jobs, to the doctor, to the therapist, to woodcraft, it's my favorite hat!  But I never have a camera with me, it stays at home, and no I don't have a smart phone either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool thread, don't know how I missed this one? I wear mine everywhere I go, wear it at both jobs, to the doctor, to the therapist, to woodcraft, it's my favorite hat!  But I never have a camera with me, it stays at home, and no I don't have a smart phone either.



Sorry Greg- you never wear the hat- it does not exist- you have no hat-WHY??? Where are the pictures!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thread, don't know how I missed this one? I wear mine everywhere I go, wear it at both jobs, to the doctor, to the therapist, to woodcraft, it's my favorite hat!  But I never have a camera with me, it stays at home, and no I don't have a smart phone either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Greg- you never wear the hat- it does not exist- you have no hat-WHY??? Where are the pictures!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...

I've tried taking pics, but every time the camera focuses on my face it breaks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Well it isn't a wood barter hat and I am not traveling, it's just a shameless plug for member Ripjack13's hats. He's a mod at mossberg owners forum and if you want one PM him maybe they have enough to sell to non members? The hats were made by our own Dane Fuller. 

Cool hat too. I wore it to the movies the other night and some guy behind me in the concession line asked me what MOVON AABE meant. He couldn't pronounce it so he just asked _"What's that on the back of your cap mean?"_ I turned and said _"Are you familiar with the 'Come and Take It' flag and the incident at Gonzales when we were a republic?"_ He paused briefly and said _"The cannon the Mexicans wanted?"_ Evidently he had Texas History in 8th grade like most of my generation. I said "_Yes, it means the same thing except in Greek."_ He said _"Cool."_ 

[attachment=15740]

[attachment=15741]

I didn't go into Leonidas and Xerxes and Thermopylae - this guy was missing teeth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

Wow! Just think, most of these hats were done while I was still pretty much one handed.....LOL Thanks for the business, folks! I truly enjoyed working with each of you. Sorry I fell behind on the shipping. I had a pretty rough Summer & Fall. I feel like I let Kevin & WB down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Dane Fuller said:


> Wow! Just think, most of these hats were done while I was still pretty much one handed.....LOL Thanks for the business, folks! I truly enjoyed working with each of you. Sorry I fell behind on the shipping. I had a pretty rough Summer & Fall. I feel like I let Kevin & WB down.
> [/quote
> No you did not- stuff happens and look at how nice that hat looks on my granddaughter. Now the Mossberg hat is great but I am questioning your choice of models............... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Dane Fuller said:


> I feel like I let Kevin & WB down.



:noway:

No way man. Stop it with that silliness! :naughty:


----------



## BassBlaster

No let down here. I love my WB hat. I dunno what shipping issue you speak of but mine was shipped promptly after paying.

I'm hard on hats and they get to looking rough pretty quick so I dont wear my WB hat as much as I would like cause I dont wanna mess it up. I guess I should wear it out more and represent. I could always order another when this ones goes bad!!

Oh, the Mossberg hat looks sweet!! I'm a Remington guy myself but I like the hat!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I let Kevin & WB down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :noway:
> 
> No way man. Stop it with that silliness! :naughty:
Click to expand...

No way man, I totally understand and so does everyone else. Stuff happens, it's called life, I had an accident and injury over the summer too, so I can totally appreciate the working with one hand thing. I'd like to see some do what you do with one hand! Your aces in my book.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Well it isn't a wood barter hat and I am not traveling, it's just a shameless plug for member Ripjack13's hats. He's a mod at mossberg owners forum and if you want one PM him maybe they have enough to sell to non members? The hats were made by our own Dane Fuller.
> 
> Cool hat too. I wore it to the movies the other night and some guy behind me in the concession line asked me what MOVON AABE meant. He couldn't pronounce it so he just asked _"What's that on the back of your cap mean?"_ I turned and said _"Are you familiar with the 'Come and Take It' flag and the incident at Gonzales when we were a republic?"_ He paused briefly and said _"The cannon the Mexicans wanted?"_ Evidently he had Texas History in 8th grade like most of my generation. I said "_Yes, it means the same thing except in Greek."_ He said _"Cool."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't go into Leonidas and Xerxes and Thermopylae - this guy was missing teeth.




Howdy fellerz! Thanx for the plug Kevin! Looks great on ya....Dane did an excellent job on them. Everyone is extremely satisfied with them. 

I still have about 20 blaze orange ones, but the khaki camo'd ones are dwindlin fast! There's only 65 of them left. If anyone wants one let me know. I do paypal and money order. 

I do not have a pic of me with a WB on, however I do have a pic of me with the lead singer of Otherwise....
http://i.Rule #2/Vbzn3l.jpg


Thanx again kevin.


----------



## Mike1950

I am not liking this sharing my shop- she confiscated my hat and new mallet- but she is cute.

[attachment=19497]


----------



## Kevin

Mike you got to frame that. That is PRECIOUS!


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> We have a new Mascot!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :irishjig:
> :irishjig::irishjig:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike you got to frame that. That is PRECIOUS!



She loves my mallets. I have a little chopping block in there to cut my kindling. She takes my old maple mallet and beats the stuffins out of my cedar kindling. The first thing she did when she saw this one was grab it-it weighs 4 times what the little maple one does and went to block and started chopping on the kindling- 2 hands but she can swing it. I guess matt is the only one that knows but this is a big sucker. Kathie and I just laughed at her:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:. I said I was going to take a picture- she grabbed the hat and swung the mallet up on shoulder. You can even see the remnants of the chocolate chip cookie she talked me out of. She is a hoot..............


----------



## woodtickgreg

Did she confiscate your Tu-Tu also? :rofl2: Just kidding Mike, she is adorable.


----------



## Mike1950

woodtickgreg said:


> Did she confiscate your Tu-Tu also? :rofl2: Just kidding Mike, she is adorable.



I actually look much better in it but I let her have the tu tu.


----------



## Vern Tator

Mike1950 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did she confiscate your Tu-Tu also? :rofl2: Just kidding Mike, she is adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually look much better in it but I let her have the tu tu.
Click to expand...


----------



## ripjack13

Howdy fellas.
I wanted to show you guys something on one of the forums I had hats made up for (from Dane of course!).
It's the same kind of topic too. Which is why I am letting you all in on it.

It's called "Mossberg Owners hat on tour"

http://www.mossbergowners.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=8001

And...a little interesting fact about where the hats all went to....

As I like to say,..... World Famous Mossberg Owners Hats......

Here's where they went so far....

Argentina
Canada
Finland
Greece
Iceland
Spain
Thailand
United Kingdom

30 out of 50 States in the USA!

Alaska
Arizona
California
Colorado
Connecticut
Florida
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Michigan
Minnesota
Missouri
Montana
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New Mexico
New York
Ohio
Oklahoma
Oregon
Pennsylvania
South Carolina
Tennessee
Texas

Not bad eh?


----------



## Kenbo

Well, I couldn't go to Niagara with Mrs Kenbo without taking my WoodBarter hat to get some photos for this thread.
[attachment=26698][attachment=26699]
[attachment=26700][attachment=26701]
[attachment=26702]


----------



## NYWoodturner

[attachment=28014]
Woodtick Greg


Sorry Greg - Had to do it 
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

NYWoodturner said:


> Woodtick Greg
> 
> 
> Sorry Greg - Had to do it
> Scott



Ha Ha, funny! You rock Scott, I always forget about the hat, I wear one of them everyday. I think I'm kinda needing some new ones, maybe different colors......hint hint.....lol


----------



## ripjack13

My wife, grandson and I went to check out the dinosaur show!!

http://i.Rule #2/pz9oTDCl.jpg

Rockin the WB cap!!


----------



## Kevin

8/17/2013 at a Rangers game in Arlington, Texas. Rangers 15 Mariners 3. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/WBhats_zpsbd49a8a8.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

You should have gotten the guy who sat next to your better half to pose in the hat...


----------



## Kevin

We later wished we had got a pic of all three of us love birds together.


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> We later wished we had got a pic of all three of us love birds together.




:rotflmao3:


----------



## ripjack13

I recently went to Battleship Cove in Fall river Mass. My cousin was filming a movie and invited me to lunch aboard the sub USS Lionfish... here's my shots I took...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shadetree_1

Being as how I'm an old fart and can't remember where the traveling hat goes I'm going to put it here and Kevin or a one of the mods can move it if they so desire.

This is my WB hat at my home in the White Mountains of Northern Arizona at 8,200 ft in El. Please pay no attention to the scruffy old fart wearing my hat, I found him on the side of the road and gave him $2 to wear the hat for the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1

The trees in the background are Pinion Pine and the nuts are real tasty when toasted!


----------



## dee

This is one bad#%@ U.S. Marine....He love's his woodbarter.com cap. Not a bad looking guy for 80 years old either.


 



That's my paaaaaaa!
Cheers, Dee

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I'm glad it brought y'all some joy Dee. Those hats are a collaboration made possible by @Dane Fuller who made them, and myself who sort of coached it all, but much more importantly by the members of Wood Barter that have contributed their hard-earned dollars AND their content. And by the moderators past and present that have contributed their time and talent to this community.

No single person is responsible for all the good things that happen here. It sure is nice for us all to know that a badass Marine like your dad (and he still has that "look" in his eye!) can get some joy from all of us wood addicts and comedian wannabes. Thanks for the pics Dee. I think I can speak on behalf of everyone when I say it's nice to see some of the fruit of our effort.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## dee

If there's anyway I can ever contribute to this site, please do not hesitate to ask me. I might just say no! Ha...just kidding.


----------



## ButchC

My WB hat at the summit of Pikes Peak yesterday. Helped a lady in a wheelchair get into the building, got dizzy and almost fell off a mountain.



 




still trying to figure out when the height of Pikes Peak changed from14110 feet to 14115.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

ButchC said:


> still trying to figure out when the height of Pikes Peak changed from14110 feet to 14115.



http://pikespeak.us.com/Learn/fun-facts.html


----------



## Mike1950

Not quite that high but River is Henry's fork and if you are a trout fisherman that means some of the best trout fishing--anywhere. Mesa falls and the hat.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike that is an AWESOME pic. I take it maybe you were wetting a hook? Well not from that perch but . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

not having luck with pics

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

very bad connection- one more

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

So cool Mike. Thanks for reviving this thread and for sharing these great pics.


----------



## Mike1950

No more pics- just does not like me. About 110 ft drop on falls. No fishing for me- been next to the Madison, Bighorn, Homac- trout rivers that would make any trout fisherman drool. Beautiful country- either straight up or down all day. 8,400 ft on Teton pass-10% grade. Sarey thing about that road is the emergency truck stops on the pass require the trucks to cross the oncoming lane to access.


----------



## Kevin

10% grade doesn't sound like much to someone who doesn't know what it means. That's steep as all get out. Hope y'all are having a great time. Be careful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike that is an AWESOME pic. I take it maybe you were wetting a hook? Well not from that perch but . . .




I wish- not on this trip. Kevin can you make Kathie's pic big- Mine is the one that should be midget.................


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin can you make Kathie's pic big- Mine is the one that should be midget.................



Her's is on PC's (at least on mine) but I know phones are different. I do see something where you have thumbnails enabled too so let me remove that and see if it works for you . . .


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> 10% grade doesn't sound like much to someone who doesn't know what it means. That's steep as all get out. Hope y'all are having a great time. Be careful.




It is VERY steep and for quite a ways. Testing my new truck- started at 2000 ft went to 5000 and been there or higher all day- 800 miles and 21.6 MPG beats the hell out of my old truck. weird shifting down with a button though-probably less confusing for the  then a lever with six spots to find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Her's is on PC's (at least on mine) but I know phones are different. I do see something where you have thumbnails enabled too so let me remove that and see if it works for you . . .


If it does not work it does not work- I will change later- I am on laptop but my connection is bad.


----------



## Kevin

How about now?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> How about now?




Thanks Kevin- it is a very cool spot on an unbelievable river.


----------



## ripjack13

Bumpus maximus...



It's springtime...nice n warm. Get outside you wbites and wear a hat to protect your head from that darn shiney thing in the sky...
hey ! Get a Woodbarter hat and you can post it up in here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kenbo

My wife was asking me just last night if this thread is still active. I said it comes and goes. I'll have to let her know that it is alive and well. (old, but well)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> My wife was asking me just last night if this thread is still active. I said it comes and goes. I'll have to let her know that it is alive and well. (old, but well)



Please tell my favorite female Canadian howdy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Please tell my favorite female Canadian howdy.



Will do!!!!!


----------



## ripjack13

Oh...i forgot to say...

Kevin and Dane.... Jameson and I thank you for our new hats!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Please tell my favorite female Canadian howdy.



Gave her your message and she said a very enthusiastic "howdy" right back to you. Then she said that we need to bring my Woodbarter hat on vacation this summer so we can add to the thread. Maybe I will have to bring it on the next off roading trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> Gave her your message and she said a very enthusiastic "howdy" right back to you. Then she said that we need to bring my Woodbarter hat on vacation this summer so we can add to the thread. Maybe I will have to bring it on the next off roading trip.



Hey didn't I send you two hats? Because if I did not you tell her to pick out a hat by golly!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Dane Fuller

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...i forgot to say...
> 
> Kevin and Dane.... Jameson and I thank you for our new hats!!



You are very welcome. You guys wear them in good health!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Here's my ugly mug and a really nice hat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Was going to post a picture but can't find my dang WB hat. Got to buy a new one now. (maybe at SWAT and save on shipping)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Hey didn't I send you two hats? Because if I did not you tell her to pick out a hat by golly!



You sent one only.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> You sent one only.



Ask her what model she wants (heh heh what model does she want - she has a house full of them).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Johnturner

This is a great idea - I did not read the whole thread so if this is a repeat sorry - 
Can one of the mods make this thread a sticky so it can be found easier?


----------



## Kevin

We only stick threads that are absolutely necessary. It is proven that very few sticky threads ever get read and they clutter up the forum when there is too many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ask her what model she wants (heh heh what model does she want - she has a house full of them).



I will ask her. Remind me again where to see the options.


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> I will ask her. Remind me again where to see the options.



It's in a forum called Woodbarter Hats of all things. In the Category called Member Activities & Site Support. 

Woodbarter Hat Thread


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> It's in a forum called Woodbarter Hats of all things. In the Category called Member Activities & Site Support.
> 
> Woodbarter Hat Thread



Smarty pants.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ask her what model she wants (heh heh what model does she want - she has a house full of them).



She says she likes #4.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Kenbo said:


> She says she likes #4.



Tell her to be on the lookout for a box from Texas. No telling what might be in it . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Where's everyone's hats?!


----------



## Kevin

Mrs. Kenbo sent me a pic of her wearing hers. I got my own private performance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Uh oh....someone's poking the Canadian goose....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Uh oh....someone's poking the Canadian goose....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


>



Notice I didn't give it a rating because we didn't have one of these....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

Enter the Canadian Gander and his Goose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

Ken there's a beetle on your shoulder!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo

Kevin said:


> Ken there's a beetle on your shoulder!




That would be a bald eagle......one of the symbols associated with the U.S.A........and I would say it's riding my ass, NOT on my shoulder.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Notice I didn't give it a rating because we didn't have one of these....
> View attachment 107764


Just to be clear, I was referring to the don't poke the bear saying....not what ya'll derty minded southerners were thinking....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Just to be clear, I was referring to the don't poke the bear saying....not what ya'll derty minded southerners were thinking....



Yeah, sure you were, sure you were. We believe you! Honest!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Where's everyone's hats?!



@Don Ratcliff 
Please see above....thank you.

Enjoy the ride and keep all hands in the car when moving....mind the gap.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yep, I saw'd this'her thread and looked atop my head. Thare wasn't nutt'n Der but her. Soiza thunked. @Kevin ainta sent me no bawl cap'et. Winz'I get'r inda post I'll sure'it wit ya'll. Iza get mama'un tu soza she'll be ina pitcher witme

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yep, I saw'd this'her thread and looked atop my head. Thare wasn't nutt'n Der but her. Soiza thunked. @Kevin ainta sent me no bawl cap'et. Winz'I get'r inda post I'll sure'it wit ya'll. Iza get mama'un tu soza she'll be ina pitcher witme



'Ol Kev ain'ta got no SR-71's at his beckin cawl . . . . .


----------



## ripjack13

Ah yes...beauty and the beast....


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> 'Ol Kev ain'ta got no SR-71's at his beckin cawl . . . . .



I got one....Just need to get a new rocket engine for it...although I'm not sure it'll make it down yonder....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> 'Ol Kev ain'ta got no SR-71's at his beckin cawl . . . . .


Kevin, do you get the feeling that some Lil rip is staring to pot? It's like the kid in school that tried to get 2 bullies to fight being a little bird in their ear... are we going to take this?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I got one....Just need to get a new rocket engine for it...although I'm not sure it'll make it down yonder....


It prolly has bent nails in it...


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Alright, this part is for Kevin only do not read..

"Kev, I asked Mrs rip if Marc could come play so she trusts me. We could beat him up, blame the monkey and he would never tell cause he's a nerd. What do you think?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Alright, this part is for Kevin only do not read..



Hmm....I can't see nuttin there.....weird.
must be the force.....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm....I can't see nuttin there.....weird.
> must be the force.....


This is not the post your looking for... we can go on our way....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


I think Kevin's ADD kicked in, he may be painting his nails or something because he fell off the WB MAP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Kevin, do you get the feeling that some Lil rip is staring to pot? It's like the kid in school that tried to get 2 bullies to fight being a little bird in their ear... are we going to take this?



I just knocked a zero off his paycheck. He'll come crawling soon . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ooooo.... harsh bro, I was just thinking we would knock him around. You're going to get him killed when Mrs rip sees the check...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ooooo.... harsh bro, I was just thinking we would knock him around. You're going to get him killed when Mrs rip sees the check...
> 
> View attachment 108168



Get with the ripjack reconstruction plan or get off my lawn . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Get with the ripjack reconstruction plan or get off my lawn . . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ooooo.... harsh bro, I was just thinking we would knock him around. You're going to get him killed when Mrs rip sees the check...
> 
> View attachment 108168



I seem to misplace them before she can see em....maybe I should get direct deposit?


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I seem to misplace them before she can see em....maybe I should get direct deposit?


Don't do that. If she hasn't seen one yet, and all of a sudden they start getting deposited automatically you gonna have sum splaining to do. I have an idea that should save your marriage. Tell Kevin to send them to me, I'll cash them and then hold the money for when you need it. Trust me, I'm from Meow-ee..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

.....


.....



....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> .....
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Oka . But remember I'm turrible at spelling and handwriting , I'll go to write my name and it looks like "Kevin" but I'll do it to save your marriage buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Hats have landed in Maui! With packing peanuts, big flame packing peanuts. Someone is buttering up the keeper of the Koa... thank you @Kevin I'll do a "how to make a paddle" with this chunk of awesomenessness."

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Y'all better stop posting that stuff or I will move to the south pacific and live on the beach just to be near y'all!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bring that Purdy thing you paid to hang on you in the avatar and see if you like it first. It's a long way from the packing peanut farm ya know.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Before marc starts in, my wife is a vegan, the deer mount was her idea... she also has a bull in the hall.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

I saw that....but then I looked on the shelf....
Is that a bagpipe!


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I saw that....but then I looked on the shelf....
> Is that a bagpipe!


A bag pipe I could explain in some cool way, the stuff my darling wife collects there is no explaining. But it does give me ammo when cleaning my shop. Which is why @El Guapo my shop is safer than @Tony shop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> A bag pipe I could explain in some cool way, the stuff my darling wife collects there is no explaining. But it does give me ammo when cleaning my shop. Which is why @El Guapo my shop is safer than @Tony shop...
> 
> View attachment 108501



Not true Don. My wife doesn't step foot in my Shop, his coco is totally safe here! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ummm....Interesting collection there....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

I was wearing that one today but I wasn't in such a pretty place.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> I was wearing that one today but I wasn't in such a pretty place.



Or with such a pretty lady.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Where are you guys at Kenn? Beautiful back ground.


----------



## Kenbo

woodtickgreg said:


> Where are you guys at Kenn? Beautiful back ground.



East coast of Canada. In the province of Newfoundland. Best place on earth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

It's getting fairly hot over here. So I cut up one of my older hats and made it into a visor hat...

.

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Vern Tator

Very cool, I would do that with mine, but not sure I have the necessary skills


----------



## ripjack13

It was actually real easy. I used an iron to crease it where i wanted it to after i had the middle cut out. Glued the flap and stuck it inside the flap and ironed it again to set the glue up quick.
I have one old olive green hat I may cut up, because my grandson wants one now....


----------



## rocky1

That'd be OK if one still had lots of hair! But lots of us don't need all that sun exposure on top of our not so hairy anymore heads!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have plenty. In fact mrs rip just shaved it a few hours ago....
Im a hairfarmer....


----------



## rocky1

Me too, but it grows in my ears now, and my eyebrows, and on my back, and other places that didn't used to be hairy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I went down to Old Lyme to see @Ralph Muhs and make some tool handles and pens. Had my stylish half of hat.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I ain't got no hat! Ifin I had un I'd put it on ma head

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

I can't wait to see the new batch on yer heads....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FLQuacker

When you take yours, how bout finish digesting that red squirrel ya ate first!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigg081

I look smarter already!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice. Looks good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Now there's a mugshot if I ever saw one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Now there's a mugshot if I ever saw one!


You are supposed to be looking the hat. Maybe I should of had my dog wearing the hat.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oh I did. I'm getting the same one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Bigg081 said:


> I look smarter already!View attachment 159608



A PINK PENCIL?!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

FLQuacker said:


> A PINK PENCIL?!?!?!?!



You might be laughing, but I'm thinking it's a good idea.  I'm always looking for where I set my pencil down!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

All I know is both of you look purtier than this...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> All I know is both of you look purtier than this...
> 
> 
> View attachment 159622



Hahahhahaaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

You're just jealous of the half o hat i made....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigg081

FLQuacker said:


> A PINK PENCIL?!?!?!?!


Got in a goodie bag at a golf tournament. It does kinda clash with the green lathe! Hahaha!


----------



## FLQuacker

Haha..but Sprung is right, don't think you can set it down and loose it!


----------



## SENC



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

How'd you get a picture of Tony in his cap?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> How'd you get a picture of Tony in his cap?



Wrong Tony....

@Tclem ....lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

There is a certain resemblance!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

SENC said:


> There is a certain resemblance!



Your picture has too many teeth for @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

You are right. I think the dumb look confused me. Thanks for setting me straight.


Tony said:


> Your picture has too many teeth for @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Here's the debut of my new hat, at Floores Country Store in Helotes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rocky1

Spent the night Texas 3 steppin?


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> Spent the night Texas 3 steppin?



Nope, watching a concert.


----------



## Lou Currier

That country store looks more like a bar


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> That country store looks more like a bar



It's a old, storied bar/dancehall/concert venue. Willie Nelson played here every week for years, it's a great place. Been going there since I was a teenager.


----------



## Lou Currier

We’re you just as tall (short) back then?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Today the Woodbarter hat was spotted at the Florida State Fair...I found some guy turning pens and trying to sell his junk

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I don't see any antler rings out there!


----------



## Lou Currier

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I don't see any antler rings out there!



Snapped a quick pic before I put it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

So did you sell anything??


----------



## Lou Currier

rocky1 said:


> So did you sell anything??



Maybe


----------



## rocky1




----------



## FLQuacker

Tony said:


> Here's the debut of my new hat, at Floores Country Store in Helotes.
> View attachment 160141



I love those kind of joints!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker

Turkey time'n with Scott Ellis...3x Nat'l Turkey calling Champ.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Tony

Me and Grampa, aka @woodman6415 in Kingsville.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Me and Grampa, aka @woodman6415 in Kingsville.
> View attachment 162669


@Tony are you sitting down in the picture. Great picture!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> @Tony are you sitting down in the picture. Great picture!



Nope, he's on a step stool silly....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

They both must be really short, look at the size comparison to them and that tabletop bandsaw behind them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Me and Grampa, aka @woodman6415 in Kingsville.
> View attachment 162669


little short stuff is standing on a 12 tall leg of machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Took the family for a little horseback ride in Angel Fire, NM

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!! That hat looks great on you doc....

How long did you get to ride? I have not been on a horse in years...I used to love to ride em...


----------



## DKMD

ripjack13 said:


> Nice!!! That hat looks great on you doc....
> 
> How long did you get to ride? I have not been on a horse in years...I used to love to ride em...



We rode for about an hour and a half. I felt bad for the horses because the snow was up to their bellies in places. Beautiful scenery and perfect temperatures(as long as you’re wearing 19 layers of clothing!)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert

Disappointed I didn't see a hat on one of the horses . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

I was thinking snowmobiles would have been more appropriate myself. But horseback riding would be cool. Especially cool at those temps!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodman6415

George @AgainstThe Grain and myself at Arrowmont school of art in Gatlinburg Tennessee... week long class with Nick Agar

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Nice.


----------



## ripjack13

I made a new 1/2 a hat!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Any more for sale??? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13

Nubsnstubs said:


> Any more for sale??? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)



I'd have to look in my stash to be sure. I may have one or two.....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shadetree_1

I would like hat to boss, let me know if you find more than the one for Jerry.
Thanks Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

shadetree_1 said:


> I would like hat to boss, let me know if you find more than the one for Jerry.
> Thanks Joe


Will do....


----------



## Nubsnstubs

shadetree_1 said:


> I would like hat to boss, let me know if you find more than the one for Jerry.
> Thanks Joe


Hey Man, Jerry might want 2 of them. You, one for work, and one as a dress hat........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Man, Jerry might want 2 of them. You, one for work, and one as a dress hat........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Hey bud, if you need one for dress up then you are as bad as me, you not only have sawdust in your veins you have sawdust in your brain !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey Man, Jerry might want 2 of them. You, one for work, and one as a dress hat........ Jerry (in Tucson)


I had to go back and read this in context because just reading this post looked like one or both of you has illeism.


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Don Ratcliff said:


> I had to go back and read this in context because just reading this post looked like one or both of you has illeism.


That's very true, Don. Ole Jerry wanted at least 2 if they were to match Jerry's stylistic preferences. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Reminds me of the snl bob dole skits....lol


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Another meeting of wood brothers made possible through woodbarter, The Don and Lil'Mikey @Mike Hill

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

Don Ratcliff said:


> Another meeting of wood brothers made possible through woodbarter, The Don and Lil'Mikey @Mike Hill
> 
> View attachment 208026


I thought there were laws....


----------



## ripjack13

New hat topic is posted.





__





Hats 2021


I was thinking of getting some hats made up again. It's been too long since the last batch. I'm out and my super secret stash is empty too. I'll put in a call to Dane to see if he is available to make em again. I need to see who wants one so I can put together an order. (Oh no, he's gauging...



woodbarter.com

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

DLJeffs said:


> I thought there were laws....


Laws....pshaw....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DLJeffs said:


> I thought there were laws....


In TN it's more of a recommendation

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Teaser hat pic....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

My dude Should be done embroidering soon....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Arn213



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

It's a bit hard to see but I debuted the new cap in Oregon with the family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Need some pics of them new hats y'all got!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## T. Ben

Woodbarter at work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

My wb hat working hard....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs

These hats reside in Tucson. The center Camo hat has been in 25 of the 50 states. If I decide to get into SWAT this year, I'll add at least 10 mores states possibly. I like them, but the center Camo is my favorite other than the Velcro adjustment.

 ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DWasson

Woodbarter at Sleeping Bear Sand Dunes.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DWasson

And just outside the Dunes at Glen Haven Michigan on the shores of Lake Michigan.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## FLQuacker

Stinkn it up right on Apalachee Bay...St Marks FL!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Scandinavia via the Jersey Highlands?

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DWasson

It’s not so much where the hat is, but rather what’s holding It up. My buddy’s 1964 1/2 Mustang, 4th day of production. Just back from a quick car show in Traverse City Michigan.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike Hill

Ohhhhhhhhh.........!!!!!!!! Caspian Blue. Looks just like the one Dad bought when Lil Mikey was only 8 years old!! Mom would sometimes drive me to Elementary School in it.


----------



## Tony

On Lookout Mountain in Tennessee.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

I am regretting not breaking a bigger hole in my schedule but the past 3 weeks we have added several (dozen) head to the Macdonald farm. Chicken, rabbit, duck, and goat. Unfortunately, I only had housing for one set of chickens and a small brooder house. I still lack a run in shed for the goats and ducks and another full scale rabbit hutch and at least a fifth chicken house. 
Wishing you all a safe run and hope you enjoy TN.
Anyone needing to weight their vehicle for traction on the return trip, let me know and I will give you directions to that "feathers" place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karl_TN

Woodbarter hat visiting Ft Lauderdale, FL

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Karl_TN said:


> Woodbarter hat visiting Ft Lauderdale, FL
> 
> View attachment 228490


I wonder what that monkey was holding originally ....


----------



## ripjack13

Any relation to @Brink

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

